# Remington 760 30-06



## MJK (Oct 29, 2003)

Just picked up this rifle tonight at a Pawn Store. Sports a Bell & Carlson stock.

Wondering what loads you've had success with. I have a box of 165g. Core-lokts for the time being. It will be hunted in WI, so it is not a long range rifle.

Thanks for any input.

Also, any real world differences between the 760 and 7600?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Had a 760 270 that always shot remingtons well and noslers.

Gun was very sensitive to any pressure on the magazine. I believe it put up pressure on the bolt which in turn caused a serious change in impact at 100 yds. Just had to make sure not to rest on the magazine when shooting.


----------



## kstone1020 (May 5, 2011)

I have a 760 BDL 30-06. I load my own rounds for it. If you want the most accurate rifle possible, I would stay with the 165 grain. 
In the Corps, I shot The M40A1. I used poly coated 168 grain boat tail FMJs. Try different brands, federal, remington, hornanday, and such. but do yourself a favor and stay with the 165 grain. Its one of the most accurate projectiles manufactured.

Enjoy


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

"but do yourself a favor and stay with the 165 grain. Its one of the most accurate projectiles manufactured."

Really? In what cartridges and at what ranges and velocities?


----------



## kstone1020 (May 5, 2011)

30-06
800yds
approx. 2800fps

It does depend. even if you have identical firearms they will shoot loads diffrently


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

So the 165gr "projectile" is the best one made? Does that mean all 165gr .308 dia projectiles, or just certain 165gr .308 dia projectiles?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

If you want good accuracy and do not want to reload you will have to fire many different types of loaded ammo untill you are happy with the accuracy you are getting. Then once you are happy I would say get a case of the stuff. Before I was reloading for my friend he would buy two boxes of ammo every year and every year his rifle shot that new ammo differently.

To the M40A1 shooter I thouht that the FMJ bullets of m118 ammo was a 173gr bullet. The m118sp ammo was a 168gr Sierra match king and the M118lr was a 175gr Sierra Match King.


----------

